# 3D games performance on FreeBSD



## Bergerac (Oct 8, 2017)

Good evening, 

With regards to the performance of two 3D games in particular (Minecraft and SuperTux Kart, both installed from the ports tree, and the only two games I've tried thus far) that the performance is far inferior than when I ran these games on Linux (same machine). The framerate of SuperTux Kart is terrible, it's unplayable. Minecraft is just about OK on the low settings whereas it ran better (smoother) on higher graphical settings on Linux. 

Is there anything that I can do or configure to improve performance on FreeBSD? Or is this a known issue? 

Looking around the most similar(ish) issue to the one that I have is here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55553/ where it's mentioned that increasing kernel hertz might improve performance, though I'm unsure as to whether that's helpful in my case, and I don't know how to do it. 

Thank you for any support/suggestions.


----------



## tingo (Oct 8, 2017)

You should check what graphics driver you are using. Support for more advanced graphics functionality (3D...) varies a lot depending on if you use nVidia or AMD cards.
Could be worse too, recent Intel graphics isn't supported at all.


----------



## debguy (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, use `sysctl -a | less -S` and `kldstat` to check what modules are loaded,
`less /var/log/Xorg.0.log` to see what Xorg stuff got loaded.

For your time and money buy a used Xbox.  Unless you're on a Steam team getting paid to make a platform (say, to promote Lenovo tops), it's not worth the $200 for you to attempt making 'nix a multimedia platform yourself

It's a good objective: but as in all things.  Materials, Organization, Energy (energy is a material but needs emphasis). There are too many 'nix projects and not nearly enough organization.  Even, say, Microsoft has issues supporting Steam games and endless graphics card revisions and platformer game porting issues.  Are you gonna do what eludes microsoft and apple?  put in enough hours to hit the "ported to hw you support" market before the hardware is old news?


----------

